# Hi from Scotland!



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, my name is Sarah im from the state of Renfrewshire in Scotland.

I am an avid hunter and am hoping to get into bowhunting this weekend!

Thank you all.


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI (Feb 19, 2008)

Let me be the first to welcome you to ArcheryTalk.:wave3::wave3::wave3:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcomesign:to:archery::talk


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

welcome what do you hunt in scottland


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

jf69 said:


> welcome what do you hunt in scottland


Well me personally i am not much of a hunter, just game birds really we have alot of game.

But you can hunt just about anything, the most popular is Red and roe deer which are prized and many Americans and Canadians come here purely for that. 

Its very diverse with game here though I will be doing alot of hunting in MS this november.


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

*Howdee*

Howdee and welcome to A/T!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Sarah. Have fun here.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------

